# I HAVE a new ARISTO=CRAFT 2-8-2 WILL A 8 FOOT DIAMETER CURVE PROVIDE ENOUGH OF A WIDE CURVE OR DO I NEED TO GO BIGGER ?



## LOST AND CONFUSED (Mar 7, 2008)

*I HAVE a new ARISTO=CRAFT 2-8-2 WILL A 8 FOOT DIAMETER CURVE PROVIDE ENOUGH OF A WIDE CURVE OR DO I NEED TO GO BIGGER ?*

I am having to re curve my 600 foot layout for my new Makido 2-8-2 Engine. I found one at a train show with no run time on it and broke my own promise to myself to stay with 5 foot diameter curves So I have to revamp my track again and was wondering if anyone has experience with running this engine. I was wondering how many cars it can pull. I WAS WONDERING IF EIGHT FOOT DIAMETER CURVES WILL BE ENOUGH TO ALLOW IT TO RUN WITH CARS BEHIND IT.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: I HAVE a new ARISTO=CRAFT 2-8-2 WILL A 8 FOOT DIAMETER CURVE PROVIDE ENOUGH OF A WIDE CURVE OR DO I NEED TO GO BIGGER ?*

8' will work bigger is better and if layout is level no problem pulling 10 cars. Only problem i had was needed to put heavier spring on the pilot wheels.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: I HAVE a new ARISTO=CRAFT 2-8-2 WILL A 8 FOOT DIAMETER CURVE PROVIDE ENOUGH OF A WIDE CURVE OR DO I NEED TO GO BIGGER ?*

Quite handily, but since you're revamping, go bigger. Be daring.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: I HAVE a new ARISTO=CRAFT 2-8-2 WILL A 8 FOOT DIAMETER CURVE PROVIDE ENOUGH OF A WIDE CURVE OR DO I NEED TO GO BIGGER ?*

You should not have a problem if you go to 8Ft diameter. This is what AC recommends using no less than 8ft. The loco can pull 20 cars easily on flat level track. Later RJD


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: I HAVE a new ARISTO=CRAFT 2-8-2 WILL A 8 FOOT DIAMETER CURVE PROVIDE ENOUGH OF A WIDE CURVE OR DO I NEED TO GO BIGGER ?*

It will work just fine on 8 foot curves. It will look a little weird though--at least it did to me. I ended up cutting mine down to a 2-8-0. Bigger curves are always better, but you go with what fits


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: I HAVE a new ARISTO=CRAFT 2-8-2 WILL A 8 FOOT DIAMETER CURVE PROVIDE ENOUGH OF A WIDE CURVE OR DO I NEED TO GO BIGGER ?*

I'd go 10 foot diameter.... what use will your 8 footers be when you want a dash 9? 

Greg


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: I HAVE a new ARISTO=CRAFT 2-8-2 WILL A 8 FOOT DIAMETER CURVE PROVIDE ENOUGH OF A WIDE CURVE OR DO I NEED TO GO BIGGER ?*

I'd go as big as I could, mine bound up on 10' some, I went to 20' curves. It will go around the smaller ones, but you'll have to rocket down the straights.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

*RE: I HAVE a new ARISTO=CRAFT 2-8-2 WILL A 8 FOOT DIAMETER CURVE PROVIDE ENOUGH OF A WIDE CURVE OR DO I NEED TO GO BIGGER ?*

Manufacturers use Minimum Radius/Diameter to sell more trains, not to say they look good doing it. 
I run smaller equipment; 4-4-0 and 2-8-0 and quickly decided to use a minimum of 10' on mainlines and branch lines and designated all 8' D curves to spurs and even many of those I've reworked to reduce the curves... 

I sincerely hope you have the space for larger curves.... scale models care, toys don't. 

Happy Rails 

John


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

*RE: I HAVE a new ARISTO=CRAFT 2-8-2 WILL A 8 FOOT DIAMETER CURVE PROVIDE ENOUGH OF A WIDE CURVE OR DO I NEED TO GO BIGGER ?*

When Aristo Craft first displayed the engine (live steam version) at the 2005 National Garden Railway Convention , they chose to run it on a 12 foot diameter circle of Aristo Craft curved track. It was dead level, laid out on (very flat) trestle tables. On this, the engine ran, without cars. As the previous posters said, big curves probably look better and yield fewer derailments.

Cheers


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: I HAVE a new ARISTO=CRAFT 2-8-2 WILL A 8 FOOT DIAMETER CURVE PROVIDE ENOUGH OF A WIDE CURVE OR DO I NEED TO GO BIGGER ?*

If 8 foot is all you have room for, then go for it. 
As for the Dash 9, I run my Dash 9 on 8 foot curves pulling USAT passenger cars. 
Yea, bigger is better but when 8 foot is all you have room for do it. 
Here's my Aristo Craft Dash 9 pulling four USAT Passenger cars on my old layout with 8 foot diameter curves.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LXJ...mp;list=UL


----------



## Ted Nordin (Feb 27, 2008)

*RE: I HAVE a new ARISTO=CRAFT 2-8-2 WILL A 8 FOOT DIAMETER CURVE PROVIDE ENOUGH OF A WIDE CURVE OR DO I NEED TO GO BIGGER ?*

Unfortunately, my layout requires 2 8' diameter curves. As others say, bigger is better. However, if you can transition into the 8' diam with a 10' diam section or portion thereof, it sure will help. My 2-8-2 handles the 8' curves fine with the transitions, and being in a canyon, the funny look is mostly obscured. Ted


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: I HAVE a new ARISTO=CRAFT 2-8-2 WILL A 8 FOOT DIAMETER CURVE PROVIDE ENOUGH OF A WIDE CURVE OR DO I NEED TO GO BIGGER ?*

An unmodified dash 9 will normally throw the first freight car off the curve on 8'... you normally need to modify the dash to allow more coupler swing and have the first car behind the loco be really heavy to stay on the rails. 

Randy, did you modify the coupler swing on your Dash? 

Greg


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: I HAVE a new ARISTO=CRAFT 2-8-2 WILL A 8 FOOT DIAMETER CURVE PROVIDE ENOUGH OF A WIDE CURVE OR DO I NEED TO GO BIGGER ?*

Greg 

I have my Dash 9 right here next to me. 

The coupler gear box is mounted solid. 

Only the coupler head itself swivels. 

On the front of the front coach that couples to the Dash 9, I installed a Kadee with the huge gear box. 

I've never had a derailment and I've backed the train around the curve and into it's side track successfully several times.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: I HAVE a new ARISTO=CRAFT 2-8-2 WILL A 8 FOOT DIAMETER CURVE PROVIDE ENOUGH OF A WIDE CURVE OR DO I NEED TO GO BIGGER ?*

It's more about coupler swing, overhang and if you have any S curves. Congrats on your performance, many people have trouble on 8' curves with dashes. 

The big kadee gear box has lots of swing, that must be the saving grace. Also the draft gear for USAT streamliners is very flexible, surprised the heck out of me, because I have one S curve on my layout. 

Greg


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: I HAVE a new ARISTO=CRAFT 2-8-2 WILL A 8 FOOT DIAMETER CURVE PROVIDE ENOUGH OF A WIDE CURVE OR DO I NEED TO GO BIGGER ?*

One of the things I've noticed among my fellow miniature ferroequintologists is that they get "stuck" on minimum radius curves. In other words, you decide on 10' radius, and ALL of your curves end up being 10' radius. Personally, I much prefer flex track, and I make each curve as unique as possible. You may need an 8' diameter curve on one end of the layout, but have enough room for a 14' diameter at the other. Then, you only have one curve to worry about getting flat, level, and perfect. I've built a number of layouts in HO and N, and I always tried to make sure each curve was a different radius. I can't explain that, other than the idea of variety. I guess the clearest way to put it is to build the railroad to suit the terrain, in G gauge, as opposed to making the terrain fit the track plan. 

You may even find a 50' diameter curve looks better in a certain location than a long straightaway. Or you can fit in a passing siding if you use "sub" diameter track on the siding itself. Wyes, branches, spurs, etc, ditto. Grades are the same way. If you can fit in a .5% it may be better than "sticking" with the "standard 2%" with level track on both ends. 

Why mention this? I know of a club that has an entire layout of 30" diameter curves and #6 switches with absolutely no variations in curves, grades, or "minimum standards" anywhere on the layout. I think it's a "mindset..." 

I know this is blindingly obvious to some of you, but to others, it may be something to give some track planning thought to. 

Robert


----------



## LOST AND CONFUSED (Mar 7, 2008)

*RE: I HAVE a new ARISTO=CRAFT 2-8-2 WILL A 8 FOOT DIAMETER CURVE PROVIDE ENOUGH OF A WIDE CURVE OR DO I NEED TO GO BIGGER ?*

I WILL HAVE TO REBUILD ALL MY PLATFORMS TO RUN 8 FOOT CURVES SO I MIGHT AS WELL GO BIGGER IF POSSIBLE A LOT OF MY BACKYARD AREA IS SLOPED DOWN SO I have a lot of hand built bridges

that will also have to be modified. I Thank everyone for their input john from Deltona FLORIDA


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: I HAVE a new ARISTO=CRAFT 2-8-2 WILL A 8 FOOT DIAMETER CURVE PROVIDE ENOUGH OF A WIDE CURVE OR DO I NEED TO GO BIGGER ?*

Sounds very wise to me. Remember that grades effectively make curves tighter, in terms of rolling resistance. 

You will be happier in the long run. 

Regards, Greg


----------

